# "Dirty 30, Fogged-In"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
COUNTDOWN TO SPECIAL PRICING EXPIRATION ON 1/31

Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

The Freeze Out Tournament in POC this weekend might have been better named "*Fogged In*" because it was brutal on the water early Saturday morning. A light cold front delayed mid-State and that left us warm and and humid which is perfect combination for heavy fog. She'll cruise at 70MPH, and yes sir she'll do it in the fog too. Man that's some white knuckle running and we're glad everyone made out and back safely. There's nothing like being waste deep on a wade in the fog and hearing a boat roaring at you! 4,300 plus folks follow us on *Instagram*

Top honors went to Team Waterloo with Jimmy Burns on point. Team Barely Legal drew #32 on blast off and couldn't beat the rocket ships to their hole and managed to take 6th place out of 40+ teams. Word has it that wieght was fairly light with lots of 20-22" Trout coming in along with some solid Redfish. Louie Weiss managed 5th place Trout for Team Just Chillin and it sounds like everyone had a big time. Congrats to everyone. 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook*

Capt. Braden Proctor is working the fish over this morning with guests from MN and I'll get the details in a bit and share. It's a beautiful day for it, sunny and cool, light winds 10=15 N

*Duck Season Wrapper*

That's a wrap on duck season and sure enough we went out as strong or stronger than we came into the season. A pretty nice Winter up North with lots of water iced up gave us the big push of birds just after the 2nd split opener that we were looking for. They carried us the rest of the season and made some great wing shooting memories for lots of folks. Capt. James Cunningham managed to lay down a* "Dirty 30"* for guests of Enzo P. entertaining corporate guests while Capt. Chris Cady swept limits throughout the weekend with our Sweeney boyz from The AZ. Capt. Braden Proctor laid down some solid straps of mixed puddlers and divers while Capt. Justice Cunningham took it on the chin making another run at some tough to kill birds. Lots of hard work and great effort keeping everyone on the "X". Check out our *Photo Gallery*

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP *- Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

****5****
_*Kris,

Everyone I've talked to had an amazing time and has had nothing but great things to say every aspect of the trip. Thanks to you and your staff for making the trip a great one for our group.*_

*Kyle S. via E-mail*

*Those reviews are always nice to hear and nope, they just never get old! Our staff works their tails off for them and we just love hearing about it from our guests!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Airboat Fishing* - We've been on super low water of late and that will all change toward the later part of this month. That big push of water will be "the spark" that lights the flame on absolutely amazing trips for Redfish and slot Black Drum in the back country mangrove lakes of Matagorda Island. We'll be running 5 boats deep bringing you the most amazing ride on our Air Ranger airboats and absolutely amazing fishing. It's a look at fishing on the Texas Coast you just won't see any other way. Get your trip scheduled today!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Not All Pics Are In*

Instant decompression had some of the staff on a midnight run to Coushatta for some quick R&R. That's got some pictures hung up....LOL, can't blame the guys, they worked their tails off!


----------

